# Spigot on an unused zone...bad for pump??



## kcheek (Jun 7, 2017)

I have a spigot on an unused irrigation zone for watering plants, washing cars, etc... I don't have a pressure tank between the pump and irrigation system and I have to turn on the zone to use the spigot. Will this burn out my pump? My concern is what's happening when the hose attached is not flowing.


----------

